# Stressed Kitty



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello,

I would just like a little bit of advice please?

I have two beautiful moggy cats called Sponge and Turnip. They are sisters with the same mother and father from the same litter. They have always been very close. They will groom each other, sleep together, play together and cry if we sperate them into different rooms for any reason.

They are just coming up to their second birthday, but about 10 months ago Sponge had a little bit of a tummy upset and suffered with diarrhoea. She's a long hair so we had to clean her up after her bathroom breaks. It was devastating for her but she recovered within 48 hours. It was after this that Turnip started sitting outside the litter tray waiting for Sponge to come out. She obviously thought it was great fun. She would chase Sponge as she was leaving the litter tray. When we caught her doing it we obviously stopped her but we can't stop her when we're not in.

Sponge developed toilet anxiety. When going for a number two she won't bury it. She does it as fast as possible, runs out of the tray at top speed and then obsessively grooms herself in fast forward mode as if thinking, "can't get clean!".

A couple of months after developing this behaviour she starts choosing not to use the tray for number two. She'd rather use a corner of the room or in the cat tunnels!

We've tried everything to make her happy again. We filled the house with Feliway which worked a treat with Turnip. Turnip is now so relaxed and chilled out. She's become extra playful and no longer chases Sponge out of the toilet.
We've added extra toilets for them. One of them is hidden so it has ultimate privacy but Sponge just decided to go next to this rather than in it.
We've tried trays with no lids, trays with lids, a choice of trays with or without lids.
We've changed litters and given them a choice of new and old to see if the new felt better on her feet (she just wees in that).
We've changed their food to a lovely expensive brand which they love. The vet says she's healthy apart from the stress.

It was a few weeks ago I noticed the poor thing getting worse. She's lost weight and her beautiful long fur has started thinning on her flank. We took her back to the vets and he says it's all related to stress. He's put her on anti anxiety medication. 

I don't really know what else to do. We're going to pay for a behaviorologist if the medication doesn't help her. I wonder if this new stress is because she loves so much? She is absolutely besotted with my other half. She sleeps on him when he's in and she will wait by the window waiting for him if he's out. If he's in she'll follow him around and wait outside doors meowing and digging at the carpet until he comes out!

Sorry for the long post but does anyone have any advice or experiences that might help?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my  stress is a scary thing... it seems that sponge has affiliated the litter box with bad experiences... i'm very sorry and hope that someone on here can help you. I have no experience with this, sorry  but i'm sure someone on here can offer advice. I hope she gets better soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ashes stopped using the litter box for awhile. We think his had been stress at the time too... have you scrubbed all the areas she has used the bathroom in with that enzyme killer stuff...? I heard people on here talk about it. We used white vinegar and water to clean the areas Ashes used the bathroom. And then confined him to one room with food, water, his own box. And would spend time with him everyday but wouldnt let the other cats near him. Until he started using the box again. Im not sure if itd work the same with your cat... but if she is scared of being attacked when using the box it could help for her to have her own safe area you know...? Id like to stay updated please, let me know if she is getting any better or what the behaviorist says if you decide to hire one. I'm sorry i cant be of much help  i've only ever had Ashes stressed and that was because at the time he wasnt fixed and wanted outside but we wouldnt let him... so he started using the bathroom all over the house... not really the same scenario but after we got him fixed that stressed him more so he continued... confining him did help, he uses the box now. Im not too sure how it would work with your situation but maybe it will help her feel safer... please let me know how she is doing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Rinny89, welcome to the forum!

I'm pretty new to this cat ownership thing too, but I think BrittyBear has the right idea. Getting Sponge comfortable and feeling safe rather than stressed is important for her. Have you tried positive reinforcement, as in giving her high praise and treats when she does use the box appropriately? How about a litter attractant called "Cat Attract"? 

Placement of the litter boxes can also help. I've heard you shouldn't place them where your cat would feel "trapped" or "prone to sneak attacks", so I'm not sure placing it in a dark closet, for example, would benefit her. I'd first place the boxes where she continues to go the most such as the corner you mentioned, and cleaning the area thoroughly with an enzyme cleaner to rid of odors (check with blacklight), and slowly move the box to your prefered spot. 

I have absolutely no idea if this would work, but if all that didn't work, I'd also try putting some puppy pee pads in the areas that Sponge goes to (inappropriately), especially if you aren't home, and then gradually move the pee pads inside an open litter box so she associates going number 2 with the pee pads? If she starts going in the box regularly with the padding, how about cutting the pee pads to a smaller and smaller size until she no longer needs it while also replacing it with your regular litter?

I hope some of these ideas will help or others here can also give more advice based on their long time experience with cats! Hang in there, and keep us posted!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Rinny89 said:


> Hello,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your replies. I really appreciate it.

So for an update on the situation, poor little Sponge has been taking her medicine since Sunday. She mostly just sleeps initially after she's taken it, but she has started to become more playful in the evenings again as if she has begun to relax a little. We've provided another hiding place so she can hide from her sister if she wishes. We are now starting to leave the radio on low when we're out so the house isn't silent. We've also begun ignoring both Sponge and Turnip when we leave the house and when we return so that there isn't a big deal around our absence.

Other things include cleaning all of the places Sponge has been outside the litter tray with an enzyme cleaner, however she never seems to go in the same place. I've also purchased a new interactive toy which should arrive any day now. I hope playing with this bird style toy may take the kitties back to instincts and they will be more occupied with hunting than pining for us.

Finally, we've decided to only use positive reinforcement if the fluffs do anything naughty like jumping up onto the table while we're eating dinner. This had a little road bump last night though. Sponge was begging for attention while we ate, rolling onto her back and pawing at our feet. I gave her a little bit of a head scrag because she was being adorable, but she took this as permission to jump onto the table. My partner is used to a short, sharp 'Down!' which Sponge is very used to responding to, but last night she seemed to take it as rejection. She immediately ran off and started looking for a corner to have a number two in. I knew exactly what she was doing so I picked her up and put her in one of the rooms with a litter tray. She chose the carpet instead. 

I didn't tell her off. She was sat by it with her tail down in the saddest possible position. When I came to clean it she ran into a corner thinking she was going to get into trouble, but when she realised she wasn't she came out and was apologising profusely! It's just devastating really. I know these things don't resolve over night though.

BrittyBear, I completely agree that Sponge has now associated the box with bad experiences.

TabbCatt, thank you for your ideas on positive reinforcement. This is one of the things I'm now using to help Sponge (and Turnip too) after you suggested it.

catloverami, I agree with you about this being a red flag. I've really lost sleep over it.

It must be so much worse in Sponge because she is the most loving and playful cat I've ever known. Turnip loves attention, but only when she wants it. She's much happier getting a bit and then going to the top of the cat post to survey her kingdom. Sponge however is at her happiest on her back in a lap having her forehead stroked.

Sponges weight had been at 3.5Kg down from 3.9Kg over a period of two months. This was the drop in weight we noticed. She now gets fed more than Turnip and has gone up to 3.65Kg after a month. This is one of the reasons the vet was convinced on it being stress. Sponge can recover her weight, and she does obsessively groom herself after using the toilet causing the hair loss.

After doing some research I found that everything we've seen are the classic signs of separation anxiety in cats:
*- Over-attachment to the owner*, following that person from room to room around the house.
*- Distress as the owner prepares to depart* (pre-departure anxiety). 
*- Vocalization* (crying, moaning, meowing) right after the owner has left 
- *Anorexia* – the affected cat is often too anxious to eat when left alone.
*- Inappropriate elimination*
*- Vomiting* - only in the owner's absence.
*- Excessive self-grooming*. This starts as a displacement behaviour but can progress to compulsive self-grooming, if unchecked. 
*- Destructive behaviour* –some cats may claw and scratch door edges presumably in an attempt to escape from their solitary confinement.
*- Exuberant greeting behaviour*

Sponge had all of these signs. I must be an awful kitty mother not to have noticed! 

I have the feeling it will take a while to fix things, and it will be hard at times. Any more suggestions and advise, or experiences where people have had the same would be very welcome.

p.s. Sorry for another really long post!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm happy to hear she is gaining some weight back at least. I hope she gets better soon. We had a dog with separation anxiety once, i know its tough to deal with. He would go crazy and destroy the house everytime we left. I really hope she gets better soon  if the ignoring her doesnt work- i know it dont on Mystery, just makes him more upset- you can maybe try the positive reinforcement method with leaving too? I've heard people on here say they throw their cats some treats as they walk out the door as a distraction and it may help them affiliate you leaving with a good experience? I dont know if itd work permanently though. Cats are so different from dogs, and we never figured out how to fix our dog's anxiety... i hope she gets better soon. Poor thing sounds like a sweetheart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Rinny89, I’m so glad you found what was truly going on with Sponge! Yes, separation anxiety definitely sounds like a tall order to overcome, but I think you’ve already done half-way because you’re now fully armed with a lot of knowledge, tools, resources, and already received treatments by the vet.



Rinny89 said:


> poor little Sponge has been taking her medicine since Sunday. She mostly just sleeps initially after she's taken it, but she has started to become more playful in the evenings again as if she has begun to relax a little. QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I don’t know what anti-anxiety your cat has been administered, but some meds need to be taken a while for it to reach its peak effect. If Sponge is becoming more playful, interactive toys will definitely boost her confidence! High praises and treats for her after her work-outs with the bird toy, if not a full satisfying meal! (Allow her to gain more weight, too!)
> 
> ...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmm. Sorry, I don't know why some of the "quotes" aren't working properly. I apologize if my recent post is hard to read because of it. fftopic


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

Update:
I returned home yesterday and just gave my kitties a quick hello and no fuss. Turnip was quite happy with this. Sponge, on the other hand, proceeded to follow me around mewing louder and louder. She ran and got her mouse toy and dropped it at my feet. She then rolled onto her back and pretended not to be able to reach the mouse toy with her little fluffy paw hoping I'd pass it to her. She then ran to my backpack and sat on it so that if I wanted to put it away I'd have to give her attention! What a pest! 8-O

That evening a friend came round with her laser pointer. Both Sponge and Turnip had an amazing evening of stalking the red dot. Then, a breakthrough... for the first time in a week Sponge used the litter tray for her number two!  She still darted out of it at top speed, but thanks to the advice on here, we had treats at the ready, and she completely forgot about running when we pulled those out.

So now, every time we see her using the tray, even if it's just to go in to look, she will get a treat. Both her and Turnip are now also getting a treat as we leave, again thanks to the advice on here! :smile:

I know she will probably have a few more times outside the box before she starts to fully reduce her fear, and it will probably take quite a while longer to stop her running out of the box, but so far so good!

TabbCatt, that's a good idea about the birds. There is a bird feeder in the back garden which a big fat pigeon visits. The cats love watching this pigeon, but during the day they don't have access to the main window where they can watch it. I think I may find a way to keep that room open or use your suggestion of finding some bird videos. I could leave the TV on the nature channel maybe?

I'm really grateful for all the support I'm getting here!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm glad to see some progress from her  

I'd be careful with the nature channel, they dont always show birds. I used to watch it alot but some of the shows scared Mystery, like when they showed wolves and the like xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Rinny89 said:


> That evening a friend came round with her laser pointer. Both Sponge and Turnip had an amazing evening of stalking the red dot. Then, a breakthrough... for the first time in a week Sponge used the litter tray for her number two!


That's amazing news! Congratulations to both you and Sponge! My guess is the interactive play is really helping her confidence level, and the treats seem to be a great bonus! I think it's a great start, and hopefully she'll continue to go _inside_ the box!

Sponge trying to get your attention is pretty hilarious...the length she goes to to make you look at her! She really is an attention hog, isn't she? This would be the most difficult part for me...ignoring the cat! Lol. 

Regarding the bird-watching: If you have a different window that perhaps your kitties have access to, how about setting up a hummingbird feeder nearby? I used to love bird watching (ok, hummingbirds mainly), so you only need to buy the feeder and make your own sugar-water solution at home. It was quite entertaining for me (this was before I had cats!) With the weather warming up, live bird watching will definitely beat a video!

One last idea for litter box anxiety, any thought of using those calming spray/diffusers where the kitty boxes are? The scent may relax her to further encourage her going there instead of dashing out due to fear. It's on the pricey side, though...but may be worth a shot.

I was delighted to hear your update. Keep us all posted, good with the bad, and hang in there!


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello all!

So, I'm not sure why, but I've chosen Smooth radio for the kitties to listen to during the day. I'm not sure who else gets this radio channel, but it basically just plays relaxing smooth music all day!

I got home yesterday, and Sponge is very quickly starting to realise she's not going to get instant attention as soon as I arrive home. She went straight to sitting on my rucksack instead and then pretended to fall to sleep there.
On a separate note, we've started growing some peppers on the windowsill in the kitchen which looks over the garden. Sponge and Turnip know they aren't aloud up there, and they never jump up when we're in. I came home to find little muddy foot prints around my peppers. Looks like a naughty little kitty has found a way to watch the birds after all and even have a fun dig in some soil! :roll:

I waited up last night waiting to reward Sponge for using the box if she did. It got to 10pm and she was sat up on the highest point of the cat post staring at it. The she looked at me. Then she looked at the box. Then she looked at me... So I got up and moved the box closer to her. She meowed at me a couple of times and then went to sit next to it. She stared at it intently for a while, so I got my partner to give her a treat next to it, which he did.
He then went to bed as he was tired, but I wanted to see this through. I knew exactly what Sponge wanted. Once he was gone she tentatively went into the box. I took this opportunity to mostly close the door to the area of the house I knew Turnip was in just in case. Sponge then darted out of the box at top speed, but stopped in her tracks and turned back to me as soon as she heard the treat packet coming out of the cupboard. She was then purring like a little motor boat! 

Second night in a row!    

It feels very much like baby steps but massive progress. Sponge has even taken to licking up all the powder from her tablets! (We've been opening the capsules and mixing it with her food on the vets advice)

BrittyBear, good point on the nature shows. I don't think my cats would fancy watching tigers, lions or bears maul things!

I don't think there are any hummingbirds in England TabbCatt, but I'd love to see one! :smile:
We get lots of pigeons, black birds, blue t!ts and sparrows in our garden. Sponge had a good helping of 'daddy long legs' for a treat the other night.



TabbCatt said:


> One last idea for litter box anxiety, any thought of using those calming spray/diffusers where the kitty boxes are? The scent may relax her to further encourage her going there instead of dashing out due to fear. It's on the pricey side, though...but may be worth a shot.


These were the first things we started to use. They worked a treat with Turnip making her very chilled out. We're planning on using the sprays when Sponge and Turnip visit the vets or wherever else they may go that could be a bit stressful. They are a great invention though. They definitely do something!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Good job for Sponge  2 nights in a row is great ^_^ i'm really happy she is making progress! Keep us updated 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

This is wonderful progress indeed, Rinney! Sponge is a very clever girl to already associate using the litter box to treats, and to feign sleeping on your bag to get your attention, lol. Or perhaps the scent of yours just makes her relax more? Either way, as BrittyBear said, 2 nights in a row IS great! 

My bad about hummingbirds. I should've done better research rather than assume things! 
I'm just happy things are looking up so far. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

That is awesome progress for Sponge!! And more than just going in the litter box, her whole attitude is changing due to the actions you're taking. Great work! :2kitties


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

So Sponge took a little step back yesterday. My partner got home from work early and found Sponge had gone in another new location. As she had done it when we were out, we obviously couldn't do anything about it apart from clean it up and just keep going as we are.
We play the radio through the TV and I was told that it was off when my partner got home. I had a look through the settings and found that it had switched itself into 'eco' mode. It was probably only on for two hours after we left yesterday, and I wonder, could it have been the sudden silence that could have upset Sponge? 

So I've turned the TV back off eco, and we plan to buy an actual radio this weekend to stop the TV deciding on it's own that it wants to save power (stupid smart TV).

Other than that, Sponge was feeling really playful last night and was doing her best to get attention. She even stole one of the kitchen clips which seals off open food and was stalking and killing it. I thought I'd give her a little grooming session and she was purring like mad, spinning around and head butting my face so hard that my nose was close to snapping off. She was definitely being a happy contented cat!

Turnip has been changing slightly too. My partner will often dump his outer shirt on the floor while we're watching TV, and Turnip has taken to sitting in that. I didn't think cats liked to be low down?
She's also being more vocal. When she was a kitten, we didn't think she had a voice. She was pretty much silent until she was a lot older. Even then she would only meow very rarely. Now she's started to speak. She'll meow with Sponge when we're preparing their food, and she will now run into the bathroom, jump into the bath, and meow until we come in and see her in the bath. She'll then sit there really proudly as if to say, 'look what I'm doing'! :butterfly
She used to be a lot more nervous, so I think she's now more relaxed and is also becoming more playful!

:razz:


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww poor Sponge. I think the silence could have definitly caused her distress. Seems the radio does calm her. I hope she gets back on track again  and Turnip looks like she having a positive outcome too. Thank you for keeping us updated ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes, the radio seems to play a part of it, doesn't it? But you can only keep moving forward as you are, there are bound to be small bumps in the road! The positive outcomes have been far more abundant thus far, :thumb so don't get too focused on that _one_ mishap. The changes you see in not only Sponge but Turnip indicates how much happier they are that you recognize their behaviors. I think they are telling you, "Finally, she gets us!" So I believe you're really becoming a true "cat woman" now! RRR!:blackcat 

I am also grateful like BrittyBear, thank you for posting updates daily. We really enjoy hearing your stories! Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

A slightly shorter update today as I can't get to the computer and I am on my phone. 

So, yesterday evening Sponge again started showing the signs that she wanted to use the litter tray but was nervous about it. She does some very specific things we can now pick up on. She'll start listening intently and will check the coast is clear, she'll see where Turnip is, she'll start grooming this one spot on her back she always goes for when she's nervous and finally, she'll start being a little bit short tempered.
It was at this point I got my partner to take Turnip to another room and play with her there while I pretended to intently do something elsewhere (preparing a couple of treats really). As predicted Sponge used this opportunity to go to the bathroom! Success! :grin: 

She's been very loving today. We received our new interactive toy through the post. It's called a flying frenzy. I think it's the English version of Da Bird. The cats absolutely loved it. They played so much they were both panting and completely exhausted. Both Sponge and Turnip were hugely contented. I think it might be their new favourite toy. 
We've now also got the little fluffs their very own radio!

Baby steps to very happy kitties! :grin:

Thank you everyone for all the support and for following my journey! I'm starting to feel positive that all the effort is very slowly starting to pay off!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Good job Sponge!!! And good job to you and your partner! Im so happy for yall ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Rinny89 said:


> We received our new interactive toy through the post. It's called a flying frenzy. I think it's the English version of Da Bird.


Ok, I have to admit...I'm rather jealous that we don't have this flying frenzy here across the pond! Seems like one reviewer prefers it to da bird! Lol. And instructions on Azn UK even has tips on how to play with your cats, something that is lacking on our websites. :???: (Yes, I'm a frequent online shopper, too!) But back to the real subject...

Rinny, it's amazing that you're able to notice Sponge's very minute, nervous behaviors so well! Congratulations for recognizing what she wanted to do and setting it up so she feels confident to use her box! Distracting Turnip with a very positive tool--a very popular interactive toy was very smart! :idea: I don't think there are many cat owners who know the precise moments to do this, lol. It's been an pleasure to help you and both your kitties do a 180 turnaround and read about Sponge's transformation to a more confident cat. You've been a very big contributor to all this with hard work, effort, and money spent, so I'm positive you'll only gain more joy, love, and a closer bond back from your feline-fur babies! 

Don't beat yourself if Sponge has another accident. I believe all cat owners go through this at one time or another. You're a fabulous listener and caretaker!:wink


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

So far so good. There were no accidents at all over the weekend, but that may have been because we were home the entire weekend, and both kitties were very content with that! 

I'm really focussed on continuing exactly what we're doing, but I'm a little worried for next weekend. Sponge and Turnip have been staying in catteries since they were kittens, and usually stay in one a few times a year. We always go for the best and pay for extra. The two we use provide an indoor section with activity area and heat pads for the kitties to sleep on. There's also an outdoor run with views of the countryside.
We use this when we go away for a long weekend or on our main holiday because these places are run by ex-vets and people who really have a love for animals. They are insured if your kitty gets ill while your away, the kitties have their litter box cleaned out regularly and they get play time too. We explored the cat sitter option, but it just didn't seem to provide enough peace of mind.

We're going away next weekend Fri - Mon and the fluffs will be staying in a cattery. Do you think this will knock Sponge back, or do you think it might re-set her a little bit as she'll be away from us for a slightly longer period of time?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I dont have any experience with catteries- just wanted to congradulate you and wish you luck next weekend! Hope someone can answer your question!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I personally haven't used a cattery or boarding service either, but I do know that changing a cat's environment is indeed stressful. Added to that you and your partner will be absent, well...I can't deny it may regress Sponge back to her seperation-anxiety behavior again. But it seems your cats have been in catteries before. How did they behave when you got them back home? Do you think this may be related to how her seperation behavior developed? It sounds like a wonderful boarding service, so can understand your dilemma. Is cat-sitting not an option because you can't find someone trustworthy or something else? I'd ask another friend who has cats and just return the service back to them when they are out of town, but perhaps you have other reasons to consider? 

Maybe there are others here who have tried both can tell you their opinion. Try starting a new thread and see if you get better responses.

Sorry I'm not much help on this one, but do please keep up the marvelous job you've been doing!


----------



## Rinny89 (Apr 5, 2014)

They've both been in catteries together many times before. They are two years old next month, and have probably stayed in catteries maybe 10 times since they were around 12 weeks old?

As they've been used to it from a young age they've always been very happy visiting. When they get home they have never changed their behaviour. They are extra loving and very purr-y for a short while, but that was because they were happy to see us.

Sponges behaviour is unconnected from the cattery environment. It started around 3 months after her last stay. It was, however, after a weekend where we had been away. My partners parents had been coming around to feed the fluffs. Between his parents last feeding the kitties, and me and my partner returning home (roughly 14 hours), Sponge developed a 24 hour bug with mild vomiting and diarrhoea. We returned home to find the house in a state, and we spent four hours late at night cleaning everything. Sponge recovered quickly, and Turnip got the bug straight after, but she was incredibly neat and used the litter box. Both cats were then fine and back to full health, but the stress of us not being there when Sponge had been ill made her obsess over my partner. This is where she started following him and not leaving him alone. She just didn't want him to be away. When he was away she'd obsessively groom herself to calm herself down. (I just noticed that my original post mentions a tummy upset, but that one is talking about the first time she ever had a tummy upset 10 months ago. She had gone outside the box very occasionally from then, but it hadn't been a problem. This more recent 24 hour bug was what tipped her over the edge because we weren't there for her I think!)

After a lot of money and time spent, this is Sponge now... She no longer follows either of us around, she no longer runs to the door and runs up my partner onto his shoulders when he gets home, her obsessive grooming has reduced greatly and her accidents now aren't every time she needs to go.
She will now sleep other places than on my partner which is previously the only location she wanted to be, and she's very much returned to being her usual playful self.

This effort isn't without it's setbacks though. This morning Sponge was going to use a corner instead of the litter box again. I've no idea what triggered this, but Turnip told her off. Sponge replied to Turnips telling off with a short sharp 'hissss, leave me alone', which was what alerted us. I got my partner to take Turnip to another room and to entertain her there. I offered Sponge a treat next to the litter tray which she took and then ran back to a corner. So I offered her another treat but with the litter tray door open. She again ran back to a corner. So I went over to give her some love. She seemed a little torn. She needed to go but didn't want to go in the litter tray. She was definitely going to go in the corner even with me there. I picked her up and put her slightly through the litter tray door. At this she walked herself in there, went to the toilet and then ran back out as soon as she could. I gave her another treat and some catnip. She was instantly back to being a loving fuzzy ball of angel cat. She rolled onto her back and was happily purring away.

It's so frustrating. It's taking such a long time for her to get over her fear but I will be patient. She can't be scared of the box because she happily wees in there! It's something to do with having to go number two in the box?

I will start a new thread to ask about other peoples experiences of catteries though. We went for a cattery because the cats have 24 hour care and are surrounded by professionals if they were to fall seriously ill. The catteries are insured for all potential events. It means that on our longer holidays the fluffs get the attention they need, regular fresh food and water and a clean litter tray. Cat sitting doesn't involve the person being there 24 hours a day. The cat litter tray would only be cleared when that person visits and if anything were to go wrong there's no telling whether the actions that person will take will be the best actions. We only use this for short term trips away such as for a maximum of 48 hours where my partners parents will feed the kitties.

I suppose I'm very obsessive over my fluffy babies getting the best care! 
I wouldn't have used the catteries again if the fluffs came home unhappy.


----------

